# The Official SAS Beauty Thread



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Hair, makeup, skincare etc.

Mirror of Mezzoforte's fashion thread and continuation of ye olde beauty products thread of Christmas past.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I am looking like crap lately, man. Especially my hair. I got it dyed (at a salon! and not a cheap one!) and now it is super damaged and dry and a loooot comes out every time I brush/comb it and it's really getting me down. I regret dying it so much because it'll take so long to get back to how it was. I was wondering whether anybody here has any tips of what I could do? I'm taking food supplements, using argan oil, using a protein shampoo, using Nioxin, using tons of conditioner... it's helping, but it's not helping enough.

What I will say, though... I'm pretty sure that *biotin works*.I stopped taking it very quickly because my skin reacted horribly, but I swear that in just a week of taking it, my hair grew. Noticeably. So if your skin doesn't react like mine did, it's def worth trying. I really do think it works in speeding up the growth.
I've also heard of castor oil and prenatal vitamins promoting hair growth. Anyone tried this?

And in the meantime, anyone have any recommendations for deep conditioners to improve the damage? I always hear good things about coconut oil, but I have very fine hair so I'm worried it would be too heavy.

Also, skincare. Anyone have any recommendations for a good face mask?


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Beauty tips on how to be handsome?


----------



## Potato Girl (Jul 22, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> I am looking like crap lately, man. Especially my hair. I got it dyed (at a salon! and not a cheap one!) and now it is super damaged and dry and a loooot comes out every time I brush/comb it and it's really getting me down. I regret dying it so much because it'll take so long to get back to how it was. I was wondering whether anybody here has any tips of what I could do? I'm taking food supplements, using argan oil, using a protein shampoo, using Nioxin, using tons of conditioner... it's helping, but it's not helping enough.
> 
> What I will say, though... I'm pretty sure that *biotin works*.I stopped taking it very quickly because my skin reacted horribly, but I swear that in just a week of taking it, my hair grew. Noticeably. So if your skin doesn't react like mine did, it's def worth trying. I really do think it works in speeding up the growth.
> I've also heard of castor oil and prenatal vitamins promoting hair growth. Anyone tried this?
> ...


What skin type do you have? I have oily/combo/acne prone and I've been using the Aztec Indian Healing Clay Mask and it's great at helping with acne/blackheads/excess oiliness. I've also heard good things about the Queen Helen Mint Julep Mask too. Also a friend of mine suffering from an ED used to take prenatal vitamins to help combat hair loss obviously you're in different situations but I heard it helped.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

raenic said:


> What skin type do you have? I have oily/combo/acne prone and I've been using the Aztec Indian Healing Clay Mask and it's great at helping with acne/blackheads/excess oiliness. I've also heard good things about the Queen Helen Mint Julep Mask too. Also a friend of mine suffering from an ED used to take prenatal vitamins to help combat hair loss obviously you're in different situations but I heard it helped.


The only thing stopping me from buying prenatal vitamins is the judgemental looks I'd get in the supermarket queue. Maybe I can get some on amazon.

Also, I'd say I have the same type as you. I'll look into those!


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

This is so weird. I was in the shower an hour before this thread was created, wondering whether there was a beauty thread on SAS because I wanted to mention how tasty my shea lip butter is. I can go through a pottle of it in a week because it's just so mmm. It's not very good for my lips though because of all the licking. Next time I will buy more pawpaw ointment and just get fudge to snack on.

Also my mum gave me this Sukin facial cleanser and oh my god it smells like the most deliciously rich celestial dessert. I did not taste it yet but when something smells that good it's an inevitability. I wish I had someone to kiss just so they could have their mind blown by the smell of my face right now. Its utility as a cleanser is irrelevant, it could have the same effect on my skin as slathering actual pudding all over my face, if I can't be doable I will be edible instead.

I don't know much about hair... I'm just slightly more knowledgeable about this stuff now than I was as a ten-year-old. All I've done to my hair in the last three years is straighten it every second day and rub coconut oil in it once. I did just start using this conditioner though http://nelly.com/uk/womens-fashion/...-2756/rose-elastic-curl-conditioner-216678-1/ and my hair feels softer than a silkworm's butt. It smells nice too. Probably nicer than a silkworm's butt, but I'm not certain.

I will follow this thread so I can learn to look like a proper lady.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

*Anyone have any recommendations for a good face mask?*
Origin's charcoal face mask. If you use it weekly as recommended, it works wonders.

A bit pricey, though.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*@AllToAll, is this a good price?*

http://www.origins.com/product/4677...P|B|DT|PLA|PLA+Shopping-_-Origins+Products-_-


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Try massaging your scalp with oil every night ~ I heard it supposedly stimulates blood circulation which stimulates hair growth 8D but I haven't did it consistently cuz I'm lazy hurhur so you'd have to try it yourself c: but coconut oil is da bomb man. I use it on my ends and hair when I wash it and it reduces shedding for me which is always gr8 so yeah just keep trying. Losing your hair sucks I know the feels (currently trying to get my hair to grow ;n but yeah just keep trying and use what works for you. Also! Idk if you mentioned this in your thingy or not, but deep condition your hair. It makes it stronger and stuff so yeah! Do it like once a week and you should be good. Good luck on yo hair journey ~


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

@*TabbyTab* Thanks for the advice! That's really great, thank you!
@*tea111red* That's interesting... I've heard a lot recently about oil being great for cleansing. Given I have oily skin to start with I shied away from it, but actually it makes sense to clean the skin with something similar to what it produces naturally, right? And I haven't found anything better than oil for dissolving eye makeup. I might have to look into that almond oil. I bet it's cheaper than branded cleansers.

I bought the Bourjois Rouge Edition Matte is-this-productname-long-enough liquid lipstick in 'Nude-ist' today and it's the closest I've got so far to that holy grail "my lips but better" shade. This is the first 'nude' shade I've found so far that isn't paler than my actual lips and doesn't wash me out.

Anyone here know anything about false eyelashes? I've never used them before and could use both tips and product recommendations. I have hooded eyes, if it's relevant.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Oh god. I came in here by mistake!!! HELP


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

typemismatch said:


> Oh god. I came in here by mistake!!! HELP


Girl germs! _Eugh!_


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

typemismatch said:


> Oh god. I came in here by mistake!!! HELP


Lol thats exactly what i had in my mind.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

@lisbeth you're welcome! c:


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

I started taking inositol like a few weeks ago (for anxiety) and it seems to have cleared my minor acne completely.. It also seems to make my complexion glow, might be placebo idk, but before I started taking it I had minor to mild acne on the regular


----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

lisbeth said:


> Anyone here know anything about false eyelashes? I've never used them before and could use both tips and product recommendations. I have hooded eyes, if it's relevant.


I recommend the Ardell Wispies for friends that are just starting out with falsies! They're available in most drugstores and are relatively inexpensive. In general, falsies with thin lash bands are easiest to apply and are more comfortable than thicker, more plastick-y lashes.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

uziq said:


> I started taking inositol like a few weeks ago (for anxiety) and it seems to have cleared my minor acne completely.. It also seems to make my complexion glow, might be placebo idk, but before I started taking it I had minor to mild acne on the regular


Stress is supposed to be one of the leading causes of acne, so it could be that anti-anxiety meds have reduced your stress and that's what's made the difference.



W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Does anyone know how to keep thin hair volumized everyday? Without hairspray of course. It's just so flat. I always see others with really nice volumized hair but I just guess that they have nice, thick hair.


I have thin, fine, flat hair too and have no clue... but I have heard good things about the L'Oreal Fibrology shampoo. I've heard it works really well.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I've been thinking about plucking my eyebrows super thin lately, because I feel like being a weirdo. I also wonder how I'd look with eyeliner and black, straight hair too. It's a bit of a shame that I have thick, curly, brown hair. I want straight, jet black hair so I can look emo. I'd so love straight jet black hair with streaks of blue or something in it. :3

I'll probably get to plucking my eye brows tomorrow. Plucking take ages and hurts quite a bit though. Oh well. 

lol I'm nuts.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Glass-Shards said:


> I've been thinking about plucking my eyebrows super thin lately, because I feel like being a weirdo. I also wonder how I'd look with eyeliner and black, straight hair too. It's a bit of a shame that I have thick, curly, brown hair. I want straight, jet black hair so I can look emo. I'd so love straight jet black hair with streaks of blue or something in it. :3
> 
> I'll probably get to plucking my eye brows tomorrow. Plucking take ages and hurts quite a bit though. Oh well.
> 
> lol I'm nuts.


!!!

Be careful about your eyebrows. Srs. I plucked my eyebrows super thin when I was 15 or 16 and they *never* grew back the same. It's impossible to get them both absolutely symmetrical or get the shape exactly right, and you might be stuck with that shape permanently. If you take too much off you will still have weird bare patches when you're 25.

If you want to change your eyebrows then do it a little bit at a time and over a period of days/weeks. That way you're less likely to make mistakes. You can take more hair off, but you can't get hair back.


----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Thanks! I'll see if I can find it next time I go shopping but I don't really have too much faith in shampoos/conditioners claiming that they help volumise since the ones I've tried don't really make a difference, non that I've noticed anyway. Could just be that I somehow don't massage it in properly though, somehow... But thank you!


I have thin, oily hair and dry shampoo is my go-to for getting volumized hair instantly.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

lisbeth said:


> !!!
> 
> Be careful about your eyebrows. Srs. I plucked my eyebrows super thin when I was 15 or 16 and they *never* grew back the same. It's impossible to get them both absolutely symmetrical or get the shape exactly right, and you might be stuck with that shape permanently. If you take too much off you will still have weird bare patches when you're 25.


I think this is only applicable to women with thin hair. I have thick, dark hair and over-plucked my brows for about 8 years. Then I stopped, and they grew back to their natural thickness - I only pluck a little bit now to give them shape.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^
Me too, but I'm worried that my sensitive scalp wont like it.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good and affordable mascara for lengthening and one for volume? Or one mascara with both capabilities? I've been using Maybelline The Falsies and it is good for volume but doesn't lengthen my eyelashes and when I try to apply two or three coats it clumps them.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

seeking777 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good and affordable mascara for lengthening and one for volume? Or one mascara with both capabilities? I've been using Maybelline The Falsies and it is good for volume but doesn't lengthen my eyelashes and when I try to apply two or three coats it clumps them.


I really like Rimmel Scandaleyes for both lengthening and volume. Max Factor False Lash Effect is good too, but I think the Rimmel one is bolder.

I've also heard good things about a new L'Oreal one - I can't remember the product name, it's something silly like 'flutterlash' or something to do with butterflies. I haven't tried it, though.

Mascara seems to be more variable than any other makeup. Some mascaras I've been recommended are far too liquid-y and just smudge on me or clump or irritate my eyes, and then on someone else it'll work and look fantastic. I don't understand.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

@lisbeth Thanks for the suggestions. I'd never heard of that Maxfactor brand until another girl here on the site said she uses it too. I looked both of those up and the Maxfactor got high ratings and reviews. I am going to continue to look into the Rimmel because I saw some bad reviews. So different mascara's work well on some and not so much on others? Ugh, that is a tad discouraging because I don't want to buy a product and then it doesn't look as good as I was hoping.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Rimmel Glam Eyes is one of my favorites. It doesn't clump at all and looks very natural. I can't find it in stores anymore, though.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*wash your face with apple cider vinegar and cold water*


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Thinking of trying this:








My hair stylist recommended it, and it's gotten good reviews online.



seeking777 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good and affordable mascara for lengthening and one for volume? Or one mascara with both capabilities? I've been using *Maybelline The Falsies *and it is good for volume but doesn't lengthen my eyelashes and when I try to apply two or three coats it clumps them.


That's what I use. I like it though. :b


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

seeking777 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good and affordable mascara for lengthening and one for volume? Or one mascara with both capabilities? I've been using Maybelline The Falsies and it is good for volume but doesn't lengthen my eyelashes and when I try to apply two or three coats it clumps them.


L'oreal telescopic is my go to and has been for years. With a few coats, you can build up super long lashes and the brush prevents any clumping. Its the silver one. I either use that, or dior show mascara which can be a little pricey.


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

can any1 recommend a good cleanser for dry sensitive skin the keeps breakouts away?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Thinking about what kind of haircut I want. I'm not sure if I want it short again but I like these:














































I always get it cut the same way, like this:










I want to get bangs but I'm not sure about them on me.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Fruitcake said:


> Thinking about what kind of haircut I want. I'm not sure if I want it short again but I like these:
> 
> http://cdnpix.com/show/imgs/0c604476dc07393a914a6c21ce0826dd.jpg[/]
> 
> ...


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

^ Go for the Olivier Giroud cut m8. (srs)


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Elad said:


> that is a beautiful cut, i think
> 
> not really sure if its just the way its styled, the angle or lighting giving it that texture but its 10/10
> 
> ...


Yeah I love that texture, it's my favourite. I think it's the products/styling and the choppiness of the ends. I've never bothered with styling mine that way because my hairdresser advertised it by saying it's great because it takes you ages to do but it looks like you've hardly done anything at all to it. Think I will practice using products a bit more though.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Elad said:


> standard right now seems to be the SS nazi youth cut, really short clippered side and back with length on top swept to the side, see so many guys with it, what are the thoughts of people in this thread on it? too generic?


I really like them sometimes but they can look bad depending on length, styling and whether it suits you. I like it less defined where the sides meet the longer hair, like this:










rather than this:










Different style but I like the same for what you described.
If you don't style them right they can look like little bowl cuts. I don't know if they're generic and don't mind generic hairstyles anyway.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Fruitcake said:


> I want to get bangs but I'm not sure about them on me.


Me too. I want bangs *so* badly, but I don't know if my forehead could support v level of bangage. So I was looking at the one below it, too; it's less heavy.

From what I've read, it's recommended that you consider face shape and forehead length/width :eyes



















Also, I'm really interested in boyishly short cuts, like v, but I'm 95% certain it'll look terrible on me.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

I like you.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

gunner21 said:


> ^ Go for the Olivier Giroud cut m8. (srs)


its too straight edgey for me, i almost always have my hair more messy, i'm going to get similar but maybe texturized or w/e with less fringe especially

hard af to explain



Fruitcake said:


> Yeah I love that texture, it's my favourite. I think it's the products/styling and the choppiness of the ends. I've never bothered with styling mine that way because my hairdresser advertised it by saying it's great because it takes you ages to do but it looks like you've hardly done anything at all to it. Think I will practice using products a bit more though.


yeah the uneven length cutting (sure it has a name) really makes it, although i imagine its a ***** on a even somewhat windy day

maybe theres a little sea salt spray in there, its hard to tell, or maybe one of those cuts that looks great in that photo but transitions horribly to real life, doesnt seem like you can go too wrong with it though tbh



Fruitcake said:


> I really like them sometimes but they can look bad depending on length, styling and whether it suits you. I like it less defined where the sides meet the longer hair, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they look good, a little too slicked back for me, definitely prefer the first

the second is referenced almost every time i see someone talking about ss cuts, but the reality of it is it would look horrendous irl for nearly everyone, like someone shaved the sides of your head then glued a dead possum on top

i like the cut so much, just not so.. extreme?

actually saw a guy in pak n save yesterday with pretty much exactly what i want, was half considering slyly following him around with my phone out trying to get a snap before realizing i really dont want to be that guy


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^
I think that voluminous hitler youth cuts can be pretty hard to style. But they look great. I don't like when theyre slicked back, on most people. You can usually see that there's too much product in it to make it stay.

I could see you with something like this Elad. More or less messy:

(whoops, huge image)


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

probably offline said:


> ^
> I think that voluminous hitler youth cuts can be pretty hard to style. But they look great. I don't like when theyre slicked back, on most people. You can usually see that there's too much product in it to make it stay.
> 
> I could see you with something like this Elad. More or less messy:
> ...


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

probably offline said:


> ^
> I think that voluminous hitler youth cuts can be pretty hard to style. But they look great. I don't like when theyre slicked back, on most people. You can usually see that there's too much product in it to make it stay.
> 
> I could see you with something like this Elad. More or less messy:
> ...


There's a guy in a few of my classes who has this hairstyle and I just stare because it looks really cool. :yes


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Elad said:


> YES YES YES
> 
> winner winner chicken dinner fork in my eye riding on chrome spinners
> 
> maybe a tiny bit shorter, but also that cut is really restricted to a pouf i think, which given the size of my forehead would look like some evil villains inbred sidekick scientist


n_n

Hmm... the forehead thing, though.

Maybe you should go forward?

not exactly like this, but you know:


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

@Fruitcake I LOVE all the haircuts you posted. I am debating the idea of something like that.



probably offline said:


> ^
> I think that voluminous hitler youth cuts can be pretty hard to style. But they look great. I don't like when theyre slicked back, on most people. You can usually see that there's too much product in it to make it stay.
> 
> I could see you with something like this Elad. More or less messy:
> ...


I was secretly staring at a guy with this haircut in the library today.

Also, @Elad, I don't know **** about men's hair but I found this chart. IDK if it's useful but it looked cool.

You might hate this hair but I would buy this guy so many drinks, convention be damned:










I like this too:










And this:


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

lisbeth said:


>


Good god, jesus, no.



lisbeth said:


>


Good god jesus yes.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^
/drool


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

probably offline said:


> n_n
> 
> Hmm... the forehead thing, though.
> 
> ...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Juschill said:


> can any1 recommend a good cleanser for dry sensitive skin the keeps breakouts away?


Hmm, a cost efficient one that I like is Clear & Clear's Morning Burst Hydrating Cleanser. If your skin is super dry, you can use almond oil or whatever kind of natural oil you like/that works for you and wipe off w/ a warm rag (repeat, if necessary). The almond oil seems to help keep breakouts at bay some, too.

Another one people seem to like is Philosophy's Purity Made Simple....it's kind of expensive, though.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Elad said:


> thats really cool, i think the sides:top lengths are perfect except for maybe a bit less on top to avoid looking one directiony
> 
> @Probably_offline which one tho, or both?


Yeah, I agree.

Between those I posted, or those I commented on? If you meant those I commented on, I meant the second one. I really like that one. But I don't think it feels as... Elad.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

^ As Elad as it gets


----------



## Starryy (Apr 9, 2014)

seeking777 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good and affordable mascara for lengthening and one for volume? Or one mascara with both capabilities? I've been using Maybelline The Falsies and it is good for volume but doesn't lengthen my eyelashes and when I try to apply two or three coats it clumps them.


I'm using Maxfactor wild mega volume mascara and its so good, best one i've ever had!


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

This summer I had a tiny crush on a guy with a ginger version of the haircut you all hate. I guess SAS doesn't share my taste in men. That's OK.


----------



## jcastaway (Jul 11, 2014)

lisbeth said:


> This summer I had a tiny crush on a guy with a ginger version of the haircut you all hate. I guess SAS doesn't share my taste in men. That's OK.


I do, had a crush on one in high school, definitely my dream guy. I like a more relaxed quiff.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

probably offline said:


> Yeah, I agree.
> 
> Between those I posted, or those I commented on? If you meant those I commented on, I meant the second one. I really like that one. But I don't think it feels as... Elad.


im getting the impression its more about the b/w, tattoo, glasses and overall feel of the pic rather than the haircut itself, no?

@gunner21 i hate that guy with a passion srs


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Elad said:


> im getting the impression its more about the b/w, tattoo, glasses and overall feel of the pic rather than the haircut itself, no?


I actually liked the haircut a lot(and the overall style). His stupid gothninja-cross-tattoo looks dumb.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I swear the guys in this thread could wear a dog crap on their head for a style and would still look stunning. No matter what they try, they will win.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

probably offline said:


>





probably offline said:


>





lisbeth said:


> I like this too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These all scream "I'm a pretentious jerk". Also, Justin Bieber.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> These all scream "I'm a pretentious jerk". Also, Justin Bieber.


I like pretentious jerks. I am a pretentious jerk.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

lisbeth said:


> I like pretentious jerks.


Why?


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Why?


Because I fall temporarily in love when I meet a guy who wants to talk about different genres of music and identity politics and whether Camus is overrated and the weird bleeding of the internet into everyday culture, all in the same extended conversation, while drinking really bad cheap beer and he has a weird haircut and a very threadbare parka. Swoon.

All I want is a boy who wants to talk about books in the same depth as I do. Ideally one who has an interest in all or some of the other weirder topics that I like. But so far I've never even met someone who passes the first book-hurdle. You'd be amazed how many literature students don't actually like reading.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I agree about the pics looking iffy but I think it's the guys, their styles and the photographs rather than the hair. Except in the first one. That's his hair. I like the third haircut because it's messier and more tousled than the second. The haircut doesn't look pretentious 'cos lots of guys with different personalities and styles have them.



lisbeth said:


> Because I fall temporarily in love when I meet a guy who wants to talk about different genres of music and identity politics and whether Camus is overrated and the weird bleeding of the internet into everyday culture, all in the same extended conversation, while drinking really bad cheap beer and he has a weird haircut and a very threadbare parka. Swoon.
> 
> All I want is a boy who wants to talk about books in the same depth as I do. Ideally one who has an interest in all or some of the other weirder topics that I like. But so far I've never even met someone who passes the first book-hurdle. You'd be amazed how many literature students don't actually like reading.


You're saying that you meet guys who like discussing whether Camus is overrated so what's the first book hurdle? Do you mean they just have opinions they've heard but don't form their own? I don't understand why you would like pretentious jerks because you keep mistaking them for people who want to talk about books in depth. Why would you be impressed by that other stuff when it constantly proves to be all for show and doesn't have a correlation with thoughtful opinions?


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i like big boobs


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

probably offline said:


> I actually liked the haircut a lot(and the overall style). His stupid gothninja-cross-tattoo looks dumb.


gotcha

and @AussiePea you're right, i think you really need to drop bodyfat% and get your face angular to pull them off


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

lisbeth said:


> Because I fall temporarily in love when I meet a guy who wants to talk about different genres of music and identity politics and whether Camus is overrated and the weird bleeding of the internet into everyday culture, all in the same extended conversation, while drinking really bad cheap beer and he has a weird haircut and a very threadbare parka. Swoon.
> 
> All I want is a boy who wants to talk about books in the same depth as I do. Ideally one who has an interest in all or some of the other weirder topics that I like. But so far I've never even met someone who passes the first book-hurdle. You'd be amazed how many literature students don't actually like reading.


Those people aren't necessarily jerks. I feel like nobody likes reading anymore.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Fruitcake said:


> You're saying that you meet guys who like discussing whether Camus is overrated so what's the first book hurdle? Do you mean they just have opinions they've heard but don't form their own? I don't understand why you would like pretentious jerks because you keep mistaking them for people who want to talk about books in depth. Why would you be impressed by that other stuff when it constantly proves to be all for show and doesn't have a correlation with thoughtful opinions?


I only meet those guys once in a blue moon, and they reeeeealllly quickly stop talking about Camus and start talking about drugs.










I guess the first book hurdle is actually possessing books and reading and then the second book hurdle is wanting to have a full-on conversation about what you read. Most people in general - not just young people, not just guys - aren't very interested in that. They might namedrop stuff briefly but they don't wanna go all book-club about it. Whereas I wanna go supernerd book-club about it. It's not that they don't have thoughtful opinions but that most people wanna talk about more lighthearted things. I'm the problem.

The problem isn't that they're too pretentious, it's that they're not pretentious enough.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> And it's based on experience. People who a certain way sometimes act a certain way. I tend to avoid people if they look like the type who picked on me, for example.


Tbh, I get nervous/suspicious around people who come across like the kind of people who bullied me as a teenager so I get that. But I didn't get bullied by one particular 'type' of person so it's harder to identify what the scare-points are.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Cool it everyone

I won't hesitate to close this thread and hand out infractions if the conflicts continue


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Let's just talk about nail polish or something.

I like glitter nail polish but it's a ***** to remove.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> Let's just talk about nail polish or something.
> 
> I like glitter nail polish but it's a ***** to remove.


Exactly, thank you. Glitter Polish is the _only_ kind ill use.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

lisbeth said:


> Let's just talk about nail polish or something.
> 
> I like glitter nail polish but it's a ***** to remove.


I actually have a question about this...whenever I try putting on light nail polish, it never goes on opaque. I have to put like 6 layers on, and then it just peels off because there's too much on. This has happened with multiple brands, including expensive ones...Does anyone else have this problem? How do people get it to go opaque?


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> I actually have a question about this...whenever I try putting on light nail polish, it never goes on opaque. I have to put like 6 layers on, and then it just peels off because there's too much on. This has happened with multiple brands, including expensive ones...Does anyone else have this problem? How do people get it to go opaque?


I have this problem too. The only thing I've heard of people doing that works is putting on white or nude polish first, and then painting the light colour over it. Life is too short imo, but if it works..


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Anyone ever try chemically straightening their hair?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

lisbeth said:


> Let's just talk about nail polish or something.
> 
> I like glitter nail polish but it's a ***** to remove.


Thats a tough decision.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

inna sense said:


> Thats a tough decision.


It's not a very tough decision tbh. I have too severe a tremor in my hands to be able to paint my fingernails any more anyway. Decision is made for me.

I can do my toes, though. So I still have the bother of removing the glitter from those.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

lisbeth said:


> I can do my toes, though. So I still have the bother of removing the glitter from those.


Where do you get the energy from?


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

inna sense said:


> Where do you get the energy from?


I wait until I've had a really bad day and then release my pent-up frustration in some scrubbing with the remover solution. One time I scrubbed so angrily that I ripped off a nail in the process. True story. It did grow back.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

lisbeth said:


> I wait until I've had a really bad day and then release my pent-up frustration in some scrubbing with the remover solution. One time I scrubbed so angrily that I ripped off a nail in the process. True story. It did grow back.


im glad it grew back...im not sure what im doing...help me.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

"Only a fool judges a man by his wits. To know the strength of his character, count the cat accessories a man has on his person." - P. G. Wodehouse.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

typemismatch said:


> Oh god. I came in here by mistake!!! HELP


Ah crap! Me too. I thought I was going to see sexy pictures. D*mn it! Reverse...Reverse.......ahhhhh


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Nars Audacious fall lipstick collection. What Christian Louboutin is to shoes, Dior to fashion, Chanel is to perfume, Nars is to lipstick. That said, they cost $32 bucks each so nope, too poor to afford them. But they are gorgeous (sampled one at Sephora, LOVED it).


























I personally want Michiyo:








or any of them


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

My hair's falling out something dreadful and is all raggedy at the ends and getting very thin. I'm hoping it'll grow back eventually, but I need to find a way of making it look tolerable in the meantime. Anyone have any tips? It's very damaged so I can't really afford to do any heatstyling, so that limits things.

I figured that cutting off a lot of the length would help make it look better, but I'm not sure... right now it's between my shoulderblades and I loved having long hair when it was healthy but now it looks sad and pathetic, so I thought maybe cut 6 inches off and get a long bob like Taylor Swift's:










But would that actually look worse? I'm not sure if a haircut like this on thin hair would just straggle round your face. I have a very square moonface with a lot of forehead, jaw and chin so I feel like I need a certain length of hair to balance that out. I think this cut is really cute on other people, but on somebody like me, I'm not sure if a haircut this length would look super dowdy. Or emphasise the squareness.

Should I get that cut or something else? What should I do?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> .


Since you have a round face, I suggest looking at photos of round faced celebs. Like Christina Ricci










That's a really pretty hairstyle, and she has a very large forehead and round face.

There are some celebs with really thin hair too, usually a little bit of light layering helps.

Like Claire Danes










^The layers soften her hair and make it look less thin. My cousin has extremely thin hair and thinks keeping it long and unlayered helps, but it just makes it look like straggly seaweed.

It's hard to know while looking at celebs, since they wear extensions and hair pieces for events, but it can help.

I would say nothing shorter than your chin though, if you have a bigger chin (I don't think it's big, though) then getting it cut shorter than the jawline accentuates it imo

(claire danes again, only cause I've been watching homeland so she's fresh in my mind haha)










^Her short hair there brings attention to the lower half of her face, which isn't unattractive, but just exaggerates her features.

But Taylor Swift's haircut is gooorgeous (as is the color) so I'd recommend that absolutely.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Barette said:


> Since you have a round face, I suggest looking at photos of round faced celebs. Like Christina Ricci
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually have a square face rather than round, but I love that haircut Christina Ricci has. The fringe especially looks really cute.

I definitely agree re: short hair bringing attention to the lower half of the face. I used to have a haircut around the same length as Clare Danes' hair in that picture, and it was a baaaad look. Weirdly enough, I think pixie-length hair is easier to pull off than that. But it's a ***** to grow out and you need to have a really talented hairdresser (which I don't).

I wish I could get that light colour but I can't! I really can't afford to dye my hair again, it's too damaged. Just letting my roots fly free (though I don't think they're that noticeable anyway).



karenw said:


> Why celebs?


Easy to find a clear picture to show a hairdresser.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Shameful said:


> Anyone ever try chemically straightening their hair?


Yes, big mistake.


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

Fruitcake said:


>


I swear that's my aunt's hand....but last time I saw her I think her nails had a pattern that was supposed to mimic her healing crystals or something. I could be wrong.

Does anyone here have any experience with retinoid cream? Is it better to use during the day or at night?


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I might buy a wig. idk.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> I might buy a wig. idk.


Good, non-obvious ones are WAY expensive.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

gunner21 said:


> Yes, big mistake.


How long and thick was your hair when you did it? My main fears from what I've seen of people who did it, is that it could make the hair too flat and look like it's just hanging off my head, losing all the volume. I also know you can't wash it for like 3 days so that's 3 days I wouldn't leave my room.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Barette said:


> Good, non-obvious ones are WAY expensive.


I've been googling a ton and it looks like you can get a crappy costume one for £30, a semi-realistic one for £200, and as realistic as they come for £400+. I found some handmade ones for £2000, which is just crazy. I cannot imagine who is buying that. If I went bald I think would rather just go around bareheaded as a newborn than spend £2000 on covering my skull. I mean, seriously, think of the plane tickets you could get with that.

I was thinking more, like, costume wig for Halloween. My hair's not that bad and I don't have the £££ to blow on that. But it's still interesting to look at online in a kinda voyeuristic way. A lot of the wigs I've seen, even in the middle price range, look better than my natural hair ever has.


----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

Fruitcake said:


> ...et al.


Thank you for the nail art inspiration


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Shameful said:


> How long and thick was your hair when you did it? My main fears from what I've seen of people who did it, is that it could make the hair too flat and look like it's just hanging off my head, losing all the volume. I also know you can't wash it for like 3 days so that's 3 days I wouldn't leave my room.


Well, my hair were VERY flat for the first couple of days until I washed them, then it became straight-wavy until the effect wore off. I couldn't wash it for 48 hours.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

ok so i took a pic of what was talked about earlier in this thread and it didnt turn out exactly the same, a lot shorter on top than i was hoping but the general outline is there



















not the best representation since it was 2am and i was sweaty but you get the idea, plan to use clippers to maintain back/sides and grow out top and generally experiment, end goal is being proficient at cutting my own hair


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

@karenw










thanks! its always hard to judge yourself, especially if you dont trust your perception


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

I wish we didn't have to partake in any of this us women I mean. I wish everyone everywhere was all natural all the time and we didn't need any of this to conform into society and what they think we should be. Wish we were all natural and all the same. People might not have as high expectations of what we look like/should look like if this was the case.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Screenaddict said:


> I wish we didn't have to partake in any of this us women I mean. I wish everyone everywhere was all natural all the time and we didn't need any of this to conform into society and what they think we should be. Wish we were all natural and all the same. People might not have as high expectations of what we look like/should look like if this was the case.


lifes a *****


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Elad said:


> ok so i took a pic of what was talked about earlier in this thread and it didnt turn out exactly the same, a lot shorter on top than i was hoping but the general outline is there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's such a stylish haircut. It suits you so well and makes you look more mature. Lovin it


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

catcharay said:


> That's such a stylish haircut. It suits you so well and makes you look more mature. Lovin it


cheers tiff

hope all is well with you and blake


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Screenaddict said:


> I wish we didn't have to partake in any of this us women I mean. I wish everyone everywhere was all natural all the time and we didn't need any of this to conform into society and what they think we should be. Wish we were all natural and all the same. People might not have as high expectations of what we look like/should look like if this was the case.


Girl that would be wonderful but alas, *sigh*, not the world we live in.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Soooo preeettyyy.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

i swear by it

keeps skin smooth, a little toned, great for stretch marks along with smelling like cocoa (except a bit more faint, buttery? i guess) either way it smells delicious

also going to buy these










anyone tried?


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

^ Yess and they do give good results. I've heard for some people it makes their teeth hurt like crazy though, hard to know before you give them a go though.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Stilla said:


> ^ Yess and they do give good results. I've heard for some people it makes their teeth hurt like crazy though, hard to know before you give them a go though.


I've tried the strongest ones and they do make my teeth and gums hurt. I stick to the cheapest ones because they're the mildest.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

@Stilla i'll probably try them then, the only thing is i have to ship them in which ups the price a bit. how long did it take for you to see results?

its either that or diy with carbamide peroxide kit

@tbyrfan but did they work well?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Elad said:


> @tbyrfan but did they work well?


They worked really, really well. My teeth were very white and I got a bunch of compliments on them. The only advantage of the more expensive ones is that it gets the job done faster, but the results are the same.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

thx 

brb ordering express shipping before uncomfortable christmas gathering


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

@Elad Aaah I can't actually remember it was so long ago, but I'm guessing 1 or 2 weeks. Definitely should be able to see results before you use up one package.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Doesn't cocoa butter clog pores and cause pimples?


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

coeur_brise said:


> Nars Audacious fall lipstick collection. What Christian Louboutin is to shoes, Dior to fashion, Chanel is to perfume, Nars is to lipstick. That said, they cost $32 bucks each so nope, too poor to afford them. But they are gorgeous (sampled one at Sephora, LOVED it).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this isn't cooler than my ali express set which is cheap as hell, lasts long, looks good, only issue is it's not perfect quality... lots of people use that instead, if you can't afford something like nars or mac.

the ali express lipstick sets, have more variety in pinks n reds. they got all colors.

Also need another company, that's cheaper, is BH Cosmetics, they're perfect, and have amazing lipsticks. Literally like 2 bucks, n they're very creamy .


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

PHOtoshop?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

@AngelClare

i think it depends how thick you put it on, i usually shower 2x a day at least making sure to wash it off but then again i've never had real acne issues unless i go too long without washing it off (24hr+)


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> My hair's falling out something dreadful and is all raggedy at the ends and getting very thin. I'm hoping it'll grow back eventually, but I need to find a way of making it look tolerable in the meantime. Anyone have any tips? It's very damaged so I can't really afford to do any heatstyling, so that limits things.
> 
> I figured that cutting off a lot of the length would help make it look better, but I'm not sure... right now it's between my shoulderblades and I loved having long hair when it was healthy but now it looks sad and pathetic, so I thought maybe cut 6 inches off and get a long bob like Taylor Swift's:
> 
> ...


Cutting your hair will make your hair look much thicker. Totally worth it, *trust me. *I have problems with hairloss, too, so I know what I'm talking about. Sadly I've lost even more lately, so nothing really helps now. I'm still gonna try dry shampoo powder to add volume to the roots, which I've never tried yet. I'm too poor to buy that atm, though(yes, I'm that poor).


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^Dry shampoo is awesome. I just bought some and used it Tuesday, and it made my hair look a lot more voluminous. Also can skip 2 more days (total being 6, now) until I am required by societal standards to wash my hair!

Which, does anyone have any recommendations on products to help dry hair? I use heat styling tools all the time and it's killing my hair. Usually when this happens I let my hair stay natural, or I'm even able to switch between a week of styling and a week of natural curling, and my hair bounces back no problem, but even now my curls are just dying off one by one. I wanna get back to this, which I took only a month ago (my hair curled like this without me having to even do anything!)










Now I just have fried strands that stand practically horizontally. How can I fix this?! The pain too is that I get a lot of dandruff from excess product use, so when I use lotions and oils in my hair, I get little white flecks everywhere. right now I'm using moroccan oil but I need some more heavy duty stuff to help my dry and sad hair. It's a terrible cycle where I style so much that my natural curls get fried which then look like **** which then means I HAVE to style to not have ****ty hair. I spend too much money on color and highlights to wear my hair up to heal itself, either.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

probably offline said:


> Cutting your hair will make your hair look much thicker. Totally worth it, *trust me. *I have problems with hairloss, too, so I know what I'm talking about. Sadly I've lost even more lately, so nothing really helps now. I'm still gonna try dry shampoo powder to add volume to the roots, which I've never tried yet. I'm too poor to buy that atm, though(yes, I'm that poor).


I'm so sorry to hear that, Probably. :squeezeI hope things get better for you soon.

I haven't really tried dry shampoo for anything except hiding grease (my hair is an absolute oil monster so it isn't really enough) but I know a lot of people swear by it and say it works really well.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

^I didn't even know there was leave in shampoo, I know about leave in conditioner which is pretty awesome for volume but wth does leave in shampoo do? I can't figure out how that would work

hair looks awesome/voluminous btw

edit; horrible timing lis
@Barette


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Elad said:


> ^I didn't even know there was leave in shampoo, I know about leave in conditioner which is pretty awesome for volume but wth does leave in shampoo do? I can't figure out how that would work
> 
> hair looks awesome/voluminous btw
> 
> ...


Thanks, but it doesn't look that way anymore. I'd post a comparison pic but my shame won't let me.

And it's a spray, you do it in the roots where it's greasy, in one inch sections, and all the grease is gone!


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

@probably offline I just thought of this - I remember reading that baby powder, talcum powder etc all work the exact same way.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Can men use this thread? I just use face washes and moisturizers. I use homeopathic stuff too. A lot of people say I'm cute, but it get's me no where. I want to get my nails done, but I am way to self conscious to go in there.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> @probably offline I just thought of this - I remember reading that baby powder, talcum powder etc all work the exact same way.


Leaves your hair white.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Barette said:


> Leaves your hair white.


So does dry shampoo if you don't buy the brown-tinted stuff.

I have heard of people combining it with cocoa powder for colour but the smell might be a bit much.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Aren't you supposed to brush it out anyways? That usually takes care of the whiteness. 
But yes dry shampoo is a god send. :mushy

@Barette Conditioner is your best friend when you have curly hair. I'd try completely drenching your hair in conditioner and/or a lot of deep condition treatments when you wash it. 
I'm not sure if the hair that's already damaged can recover but there are definitely products, usually silicone based that can make the hair follicles appear smoother and therefore not as frizzy.

On top of that I've heard some techniques that consists of not rinsing out the conditioner and use that as a way to keep your curls in place. And then the no poo were you only wash your hair with conditioner and skip shampoo and silicones. But both are those for wanting to define the curls which I'm not sure you want, but I've seen people have great results with them.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Stilla said:


> Aren't you supposed to brush it out anyways? That usually takes care of the whiteness.
> But yes dry shampoo is a god send. :mushy
> 
> @Barette Conditioner is your best friend when you have curly hair. I'd try completely drenching your hair in conditioner and/or a lot of deep condition treatments when you wash it.
> ...


I've tried doing the thing where you skip shampoo and only use conditioner, but it's made my hair too greasy, but maybe I didn't wash it out well enough? Because my friend does that and her hair is gorgeous. I'll try that again and use your other tips (since from your pics your curls are always gorgeous). Thanks!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

@Barette Hmm, when you first started did you use a shampoo with sulfates to get rid of all the silicones/hair products? It's good to use a "cheap" conditioner and it's important to really massage it in, more so than with shampoo, to get it to clean properly.

Some people use apple cider vinegar + cold water to get rid of build up and dandruff. I've tried it in the past and it works cleaning the scalp but it smells sooooo bad. ;(

Omg thanks! Tbh I gave up on this method though because it required too much work :b But I agree that it seems to work well!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh my god, that seems to work wonderfully! My hair is the first photo rn so that seems to be amazing. That's from just using conditioner and massaging it in? If so I am absolutely doing that next time I wash my hair (aka like a week haha). I can't use shampoo with sulfates or apple cider vinegar though for the dandruff, it'll strip my hair color and the toner on my highlights :/ I can't afford getting the color/toner done all over again.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Oh yeah sorry forgot to say! 
First cheap conditioner then rinse. Then apply a more moisturizing conditioner rinse, then some kind of gel to keep curls together. 
You totally look like you have the same hair type as the girl so I bet it would work well for you! 
That makes sense, didn't think about that. D: The sulfate shampoo would just be for that last wash though before beginning with conditioner. Since the method is constrictive with only using natural hair products that are easy to wash out.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Origins has good moisturizers.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Stubborn blackheads... wtf!!! Go away. Howwwww???


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I want hightligts again. Or just dyed a different color.


----------



## Skyzz (Oct 15, 2015)

My hair needs this thread so much right now!

It's so flat, how do I add volume to it? Not sure why but volumizing shampoo doesn't really do anything for it. And I remember when someone gave my hair soft waves for a day and I really loved it because it framed my face really well. Is there a way you can make straight hair permanently wavy for really cheap?


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

DAMN. thought this will be a picture posting thread where beautiful members post their pics here. so ****ing disappointed. I thought I will get to look at some of the beautiful ladies here (lol as if the post a pic of yourself right now thread isn't good enough haha)

oh well, at least some pics of famous people who are beautiful. that's good enough I guess >


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Dark Skinned Girl - what colors would look good on me that don't clash with skin color for my hair?


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

meepie said:


> Dark Skinned Girl - what colors would look good on me that don't clash with skin color for my hair?


It's hard to tell without seeing you since there are varying shades of dark skin. You could try dark or medium brown, burgundy or dark auburn.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

seeking777 said:


> It's hard to tell without seeing you since there are varying shades of dark skin. You could try dark or medium brown, burgundy or dark auburn.


add me on friendslist, there is a pic of me on my profile maybe u can give suggestions based on that. i dont feel comfortable posting my pic here.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Weird name, but I like this mascara:

http://www.urbandecay.com/perversion-by-urban-decay/457.html

I get it in the travel size so I can save some money. I think it's about $10.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

@meepie I checked out your picture. You might look good with dark brown, medium brown or chestnut brown. Or dark auburn highlights
I'll come back and post a picture of what those colors look like tmrw. I have to figure out how to post them using my phone.

You're a pretty girl btw.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

so how do i get rid of those tiny black dots on my nose huh?


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I have thick,coarse hair that is wavy and its driving me mad. I've tried so much,but it doesn't seem to work.

I've tried sulfate free shampoos,but the problem is that I have oily skin and acne-prone skin. My skin seems to get worse when I've tried using shampoos like that,and I've tried for several months just to see if it got any better. It didn't.

Right now I'm using the kerastase discipline series,and it's ok. Mostly what I struggle with is how to style it and how to dry it. I use some products in. Like a curl control or frizz control cream,but seems like it isn't doing enough and if I use several products my hair feels greasy. Lol,I usually end up just putting my hair in a pony tail because I'm so fed up with frizz or my hair just looking weird. 

What I would like is if it could be pulled down a bit more,and that the waves would be defined. Now there's just too much volume and frizz.
Anyone got any advice for me?


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Anyone know of any perfumes somewhat similar to Prada Candy? I sampled that recently and liked it, but not enough to buy it. It doesn't last very long on my skin and the smell is a bit plain somehow. I tried out Lolita Lempicka and thought it was very similar, and had a bit more of an interesting scent, but it's way too strong for me.

Basically I'm looking for something that smells sweet and a little bit sexy, but isn't too strong or too cloying. My usual perfume is Stella by Stella McCartney, which is rose-scented, but I want something a bit less 'serious'.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

seeking777 said:


> @*meepie* I checked out your picture. You might look good with dark brown, medium brown or chestnut brown. Or dark auburn highlights
> I'll come back and post a picture of what those colors look like tmrw. I have to figure out how to post them using my phone.
> 
> You're a pretty girl btw.


Hey Seeking, thakn you so much for the suggestions! Honestly I tried dying my ahir myself before and it neer shows up. I want the brown you see naturally withut lightin I suppose. It's weird.


----------



## pandana (Jul 13, 2015)

I am so regretfully sunburnt right now but I have to be in front of people in two days. Is there anything I can do so I won't peel really badly?


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

meepie said:


> Dark Skinned Girl - what colors would look good on me that don't clash with skin color for my hair?


Midnight blue black. That's what I'm using next.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

@Invisible_girl Okay, this is going to sound like an overly simplistic and lazy rsuggestion but I assure you it is not.The right gel, alcohol free, can do an awesome job of defining curls and waves and subduing them as well. I have the cpursest hair possible and gel is the only thing that can lay it down. I am going to research some for you. The one I use is named Shine n Jam conditioning gel by ampro styl. But you really could use any gel as long as it's alcohol free because that will dry ypur hair out.

Also with sulfate free shampoos, make sure there are no oils in them because that might be what's causing the break outs. I also have acne prone sensitive skins
so I am ultra careful about the ingredients in anything that comes into contact with my face. You might ha e to research comedogenic ingredients so you can know what to avoid in shampoos.

@meepie Your welcome. Yeah I've heard when your hair is dark apparently it's difficult to get certain colors to show up without bleaching. Idk, maybe you could search some YouTube videos for tips and see how other girls with black hair have dyed theirs. And the colors they attempted.

I also attached a hair color chart.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

This thread needs resurrecting. Does anyone here apply honey and aloe vera gel facial masks regularly? I'm particularly interested in hearing from those with oily, acne prone, sensitive skin. Even if you don't have all three, if your skin is any of those individually I would love to hear your experience. What were your results?


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

seeking777 said:


> This thread needs resurrecting. Does anyone here apply honey and aloe vera gel facial masks regularly? I'm particularly interested in hearing from those with oily, acne prone, sensitive skin. Even if you don't have all three, if your skin is any of those individually I would love to hear your experience. What were your results?


No, I've never tried it but I'd be interested in knowing if it works.

Recently I heard about some products by a company called The Ordinary, which are reasonably priced and supposed to be very good. But I'm scared of trying anything so complicated because my skincare routine is literally just "wash face and put Nivea moisturiser on".


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice thread. I went to a wedding recently. I hadn't applied makeup in a really long time, so I had a makeup fail and was almost late to the wedding trying to fix it. My hair took the longest and it came out all wrong too. At the wedding, I saw so many beautiful women with their makeup and hair done properly. I felt frumpy. I won't make that same mistake again. I will be practicing my beauty skills and testing different eyeliner shades on myself. It should be a fun experience.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Skyzz said:


> My hair needs this thread so much right now!
> 
> It's so flat, how do I add volume to it? Not sure why but volumizing shampoo doesn't really do anything for it. And I remember when someone gave my hair soft waves for a day and I really loved it because it framed my face really well. Is there a way you can make straight hair permanently wavy for really cheap?











I dont know about a cheap way for permanent waves, sorry. But you can get this powder here. Around 8 dollars at Sally Beauty Supply! Just sprinkle it on and rub it in.

It does definitely help to have your hair curled/wavy. For quick big, soft curls, I tie my hair up as high as I can on top of my head, then take a 1 inch or bigger curling iron and curl by 1 inch or wider sections. Usually ends up to be about 8 sections curled.

Then, just take the pony tail out and toss your hair around a bit  Adds lots of volume in short time.

Omfg... I didn't notice I replied to a post from last year. Oh well! I hope it helps someone out!


----------



## Rainy Cakes (Jul 14, 2016)

pandana said:


> I am so regretfully sunburnt right now but I have to be in front of people in two days. Is there anything I can do so I won't peel really badly?


Use a micro beaded scrub and wash your face gently to remove any current peeling. Use a moisturizer afterwards and make sure you wait at least 5-10 minutes for it to seep into your skin. Apply your foundation after. Don't use anything to apply other makeup other than your fingers (gently of course) as microfibers can pull on your skin and start the peeling process.


----------



## BoxJellyfish (Jul 28, 2015)

What eye shadows/eyeliners would look good for dark eyes and light skin?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Why did you let this die? This must be an awesome thread


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

My eye make up and lips look cool today but I screwed up my skin, I look cakey as ****.

Anyone into make up know how to "bake" properly??? I don't understand what I'm doing wrong, every time I try my skin either looks super dry or cakey. I have used makeup forever HD and coty airspun with many different concealers including shape tape and it always looks bad. I have oily skin so this should work in theory.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

roxslide said:


> My eye make up and lips look cool today but I screwed up my skin, I look cakey as ****.
> 
> Anyone into make up know how to "bake" properly??? I don't understand what I'm doing wrong, every time I try my skin either looks super dry or cakey. I have used makeup forever HD and coty airspun with many different concealers including shape tape and it always looks bad. I have oily skin so this should work in theory.


I don't bake my face because it's too hot where I am from and heavy looks with grassy skin is a bad combo, I never got the cakey look until the past year, it was very difficult to fix so I stopped using foundation and started using only transparent stuff like primers, I realized it gives me a way better look, more natural, doesn't cover my freckles (I have and I like them) and covers the pores which is the reason why I used foundation. If you try this, be careful of not using one that could clog the pores, maybe paraben free or not silicon based? Right now I have one from Mally also with the colorless compact http://www.mallybeauty.com/ (it's a 6.5 from 10) I would say, I guess a bit pricey for what it does btw I dont see it right now in the online store but no idea; I have another American brand but I don't remember the name (prob a cheap one) and one that's from Spain which it's what I could find/buy where I am from, but there are many cheap somewhat good choices even from Walmart :b

If you find a solution let me now, I'm still fighting this , I have tried many techniques and tools with little success.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

this stuff is pretty good.

https://www.sephora.com/product/ama...urizer-broad-spectrum-spf-20-sunscreen-P67617


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I wish guys could use makeup to the effect women can.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

wmu'14 said:


> I wish guys could use makeup to the effect women can.


1. They can. Give it a shot. But maybe check out a tutorial first. I just Googled "makeup for men" and look at those results, YouTube tutorials at the top!

Lest you try to excuse yourself with, "But people will be able to tell!"--they won't, if you're good at it and don't tell them. *Lots of women out there whom guys think "look good natural" are in fact loaded with (natural-looking) makeup.*










2. Not all women can benefit from makeup, alas. Some of us (like me) can't wear it, and it only fixes so much. Like, it sure won't make me 100lbs lighter, or fix my rotten and missing teeth, or give me a sparkling personality. :stu


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

There isn't really a thread to post this kind of stuff, and I've lost the fashion thread and found this one first so:




























He's really pulling that off in a casual way.


* *


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

tehuti88 said:


> 1. They can. Give it a shot. But maybe check out a tutorial first. I just Googled "makeup for men" and look at those results, YouTube tutorials at the top!
> 
> Lest you try to excuse yourself with, "But people will be able to tell!"--they won't, if you're good at it and don't tell them. *Lots of women out there whom guys think "look good natural" are in fact loaded with (natural-looking) makeup.*
> 
> 2. Not all women can benefit from makeup, alas. Some of us (like me) can't wear it, and it only fixes so much. Like, it sure won't make me 100lbs lighter, or fix my rotten and missing teeth, or give me a sparkling personality. :stu


1.) I really want to try it. Girls do it. Why not guys? And per you, even the girls that appear make-upless throw a lot on. I'm going to start researching.

Also I do think a lot of women who appear to not be wearing make-up really aren't wearing make-up. This is per them saying they're not wearing any and don't like wearing it.

In regards to your picture, the problem is that so many women wear it all the time it's really impossible to tell who's really wearing it and who's not really wearing unless they specifically say, so the 'public average woman face' has been skewed because of it.

Also, don't be deceived. Lot of guys will see that third girl and think 'wow she doesn't think she has to conform to society's beauty standards to be pretty, and a lot of girls look like Girl 1 and Girl 2 so she is unique and I like that.' Don't get me wrong, I like make-up on girls (these days how can't you when most are wearing it), but when I
see Girl 3, that catches my eye usually in a good way. 

2.) People on the other section think things like clothing style and hair style will help me. I too think that that won't fix other issues.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> There isn't really a thread to post this kind of stuff, and I've lost the fashion thread and found this one first so:
> ...........


It works because he's good-looking.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

wmu'14 said:


> It works because he's good-looking.


Well that applies to everything obviously.

Though it's not just that, lots of good looking guys probably couldn't effortlessly pull off that style in the same way. Maybe it's more about build + professional photography.

Anyway you're not bad looking (having seen other photos of you,) but you're not brilliant at taking selfies.

Also if you want to wear makeup go for it, you can do stuff that people won't notice. Though tbh, more obvious makeup is often more interesting.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

My skin seems to look better when I've had a calorie deficit the previous day.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

wmu'14 said:


> I wish guys could use makeup to the effect women can.





tehuti88 said:


> 1. They can. Give it a shot. But maybe check out a tutorial first. I just Googled "makeup for men" and look at those results, YouTube tutorials at the top!
> 
> Lest you try to excuse yourself with, "But people will be able to tell!"--they won't, if you're good at it and don't tell them. *Lots of women out there whom guys think "look good natural" are in fact loaded with (natural-looking) makeup.*
> 
> ...





wmu'14 said:


> 1.) I really want to try it. Girls do it. Why not guys? And per you, even the girls that appear make-upless throw a lot on. I'm going to start researching.
> 
> Also I do think a lot of women who appear to not be wearing make-up really aren't wearing make-up. This is per them saying they're not wearing any and don't like wearing it.
> 
> ...


Love this exchange. Also lol at the idea of guys thinking women appearing to not wear makeup actually not wearing it. I was talking to a friend and she said some guys say to her "I love how you don't feel the need to wear makeup", when she was wearing tonnes lol. Guys are sometimes really ignorant when it comes to makeup.

Don't bother with makeup though unless you have the rest of your appearance nailed down, it's a waste of time. Don't bother with fragrance either. Both of those things drastically improve appearance, but its cumulative. Anyway, for the billionth time, here is a link to my pinterest board for mens heads and faces, use this for non **** haircuts. Take pictures into stylists etc.

https://www.pinterest.co.uk/bobbertbobbobsybob/inspiration-for-my-heads-visuals/

You will notice there is a "classic" section. That's because there are only really two hairstyles for men, that kind of classic hairstyle, and a more messy volume based one. Anything else is a ****fest. Clothing is less important, just don't look scruffy. I mean, I want to up my clothing at some point, because if I dressed well, it would be amazing, but I am not that fussed wealthy atm.

Regarding fragrance, as always, sauvage / la nuit de l'homme / acqua di gio profumo or if you are feeling crazed, rochas rochas man. Sauvage or acqua di gio profumo for all round office wear.

Am a newb at makeup, but I put on:

1. Mattefying liquid (whatever the **** that is, but it stops my oiliness) https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00Y4SPB80/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_detailpage_o02_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
2. BB cream, basically tinted moisturiser https://www.amazon.co.uk/Garnier-Cr...=UTF8&qid=1546934603&sr=1-8&keywords=bb+cream applied with:
3. Applicator sponge https://www.amazon.co.uk/amoore-Fou...&qid=1546934651&sr=1-4&keywords=makeup+sponge to apply
4. Transparent powder, smoothens skin, takes off shine, makes skin look smmother https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004M9L0WW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_detailpage_o02_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1 light dusting.

Am not sure I apply the bb cream right with the sponge, but the transparent powder is amazing.

This is _basically invisible_. Nobody can tell, even close up, because you go really ****ing light on the powder. BB cream rather than foundation. I feel foundation is too perfect on a man (plus I haven't yet had the balls to actually wander around the makeup section getting **** that matches), BB cream just takes out some imperfections. Same with powder, removes shine, makes nose pores less invisible. It's a fine line.

This takes me approximately 1 minute. Way longer to do hair.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

These are my dream hairstyles. 

I want the double braided bun but my Mom and my Older Sister said that the hairstyle is too young for me. 

I like the 2nd hairstyle but I would need to grow my hair. I defiantly want to do the bead look. These are African style beads. Not your childish beads. 

I also want an afro. I want the thick 'fro with volume. Now that is a real afro. I like the curly afro style too. It is more out like a lion's mane. 


Short bob. I am starting to prefer the short hairstyle look. I don't think I want to deal with so much long hair. LOL. My hair is shoulder length. So I think a bob would go well for me. No bang. Just a well cut bob and a hat.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i like her hair.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

I brought my own skin needling beauty tools months and months ago and haven’t used them yet but I am keen to get started as a lot of beauty therapists have suggested it being a great tool for skin.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

fluorish said:


> I brought my own skin needling beauty tools months and months ago and haven't used them yet but I am keen to get started as a lot of beauty therapists have suggested it being a great tool for skin.


i have one of those, too.....need to try it again.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

tea111red said:


> i have one of those, too.....need to try it again.


Yeah hopefully it's not that bad cause I haven't actually tried it yet!


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I was thinking lately of experimenting with the fake freckle makeup trend and coincidentally I ran into a woman with them at work.... her freckles were so obviously fake I thought she actually looked really silly. So that's that.

I still like glitter freckles though or other novelty (not going for realistic) freckles but I've been boycotting all glitter since it's terrible for the environment. It's sad too, because glitter is bigger than ever rn.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I think I am going to formulate my own face spray because I can't seem to find one that hits all my requirements:

-moisturizing
-no alcohols
-no or non irritating fragrance 
-no irritating ingredients

I'm kind of shocked that after looking through so many sprays none of them fit the bill. 

Tentative ingredient list
Water (distilled), aloe vera gel, glycerin, chamomile, green tea or caffeine? some non comedogenic oil and some kind of preservative so I don't have to keep it in the refrigerator..

There is nothing like using a face spray after a work out or in hot weather. If it works out I think I'll make a separate body tea tree spray (tea tree irritates my eyes).


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

liquid liner for the top lid. :yes no tugging..


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Been feeling like bleaching my eyebrows lately for some reason.

I have done it before... multiple times... when I tell people about it they act extremely shocked or like "what's wrong with you" more than anything else I've ever done to my appearance which is what's holding me back I guess

I thought I looked cute though back then. My hair is dark rn so I'd look like this (but less pretty obv and my hair is shorter )

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/93/12/51/9312517fd0b5526acfcb6f787733b4fd.jpg

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/e9/81/b0/e981b03cbe274943835ed401452dcadd.jpg

Hmm maybe I'll do it later today. If I don't like it I can always dye them back or use eyebrow mascara.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm thinking about cutting myself some bangs right now, someone stop me!

edit: also I tried to bleach my eyebrows after that last post but my bleach is old or something. I waited 30 mins with the bleach on and nothing happened.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Currently the proud owner of the worst and most uneven baby bangs haha


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh I like bangs (it feels weird calling them that because we call them fringes here but yeah. It makes me think that neither word really makes any sense to me.)


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh I like bangs (it feels weird calling them that because we call them fringes here but yeah. It makes me think that neither word really makes any sense to me.)


Fringe is remotely semantically correct.

Bangs? Is the hair exploding?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

versikk said:


> Fringe is remotely semantically correct.
> 
> Bangs? Is the hair exploding?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


According to wiki it comes from horses



> The term bangs originally referred to hair cut bang-off (i.e. straight across at the front), although the term is now applied to diverse forms of hair styling. It is probably related to bang-tail, a term still used for the practice of cutting horses' tails straight across.[1] The term fringe refers to the resemblance of the short row of hair to ornamental fringe trim, such as that often found on shawls.


A lot of American words come from livestock or living off the land it seems. The other day I was wondering what was up with the words "quid" in uk and "bucks" in the usa and apparently bucks comes from back in the day when we were trading buck skins for a dollar.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fringe all the way.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

roxslide said:


> Currently the proud owner of the worst and most uneven baby bangs haha


I like the sound of 'baby bangs' : D I think it's what my friends always called the 'idiot fringe' (and I've heard a hairdresser call it a 'micro fringe'). I've rocked that for years and I think it's a great look! Ideally, I prefer them uneven, too. DIY is the way to go. Hairdressers make it way too neat.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

roxslide said:


> According to wiki it comes from horses
> 
> A lot of American words come from livestock or living off the land it seems. The other day I was wondering what was up with the words "quid" in uk and "bucks" in the usa and apparently bucks comes from back in the day when we were trading buck skins for a dollar.


cool:smile2::smile2:


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

rabidfoxes said:


> I like the sound of 'baby bangs' : D .


hahah yessss


----------



## Bellamars47 (Feb 6, 2019)

Lately Ive been updating my makeup from regular to cruelty free. I just cant stand the thought of makeup manufacturers testing on the poor animals. The animals that have no choice but endure the pain that they really don't deserve. There's a place in hell for these types of people. Animals have feelings too.


Im trying my best doing my research on makeup brands especially drugstore because I cant afford high end brands. So far its going good but i yet to try any new products but I feel better knowing that I'm not contributing to these horrible brands. I will not support any of these brands till they go cruelty free.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Bellamars47 said:


> Lately Ive been updating my makeup from regular to cruelty free. I just cant stand the thought of makeup manufacturers testing on the poor animals. The animals that have no choice but endure the pain that they really don't deserve. There's a place in hell for these types of people. Animals have feelings too.
> 
> Im trying my best doing my research on makeup brands especially drugstore because I cant afford high end brands. So far its going good but i yet to try any new products but I feel better knowing that I'm not contributing to these horrible brands. I will not support any of these brands till they go cruelty free.


"cruelty free" is a question of definiton. you're still stupporting capitalism, one of the worst plagues of our species.:roll


----------



## Bellamars47 (Feb 6, 2019)

versikk said:


> "cruelty free" is a question of definiton. you're still stupporting capitalism, one of the worst plagues of our species.:roll


I agree sadly this country is in need of a makeover


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Bellamars47 said:


> Lately Ive been updating my makeup from regular to cruelty free. I just cant stand the thought of makeup manufacturers testing on the poor animals. The animals that have no choice but endure the pain that they really don't deserve. There's a place in hell for these types of people. Animals have feelings too.
> 
> Im trying my best doing my research on makeup brands especially drugstore because I cant afford high end brands. So far its going good but i yet to try any new products but I feel better knowing that I'm not contributing to these horrible brands. I will not support any of these brands till they go cruelty free.


Good stuff.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Bellamars47 said:


> I agree sadly this country is in need of a makeover


i cna work with that


----------

